# PA Grouse hunting



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey, just wondering if anyone on here has ever hunted Pa. for grouse? My son and I have gone to Michigan the past couple years and love it up there, but that drive is a killer with all the other things going on this time of year.We can only manage to put together a 3 day trip and Pa. would be a lot closer, (less driving-more hunting). Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we've hunted marienville... not near the number of birds, no sunday hunting... and nearly the same drive


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

pa's #'s are supposed to be up over the last couple of years. I havn't hunt there though so i can't tell you anything about pa. i will tell you that it is better to drive farther to get to better hunting grounds. (i learned that last year when after 2n days in the field we packed up and and drove another 5 hrs) i will say that if anyone knows it would be the guys at lion country supply lcsupply.com. their based out of pa and are good when it comes to advice. If your going there i would give them a call and ask them what part of the stae they recomend. there good people and they'll treat you right, espically if you buy something from them, if you aren't buying anything, just tell them that one of your friends who buys a lot off of them told you to give them a call. (tom in cincy) 

but like i said earlier, a few extra hrs of drive might be well worth it when you consider all the hrs you'll spendd in the field. good luck and let us know how you do


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I do buy some from LCS so I might give them a call. We've been hunting the huron nat. forest , about 7 hrs. drive, good hunting. We're in Hartville and we can get to Alleghenys in a couple hrs. We have friends in a town called Emporium. You take 80 to the Dubois exit, lots of public ground over there, just don't know about birds? That no sunday hunting also doesn't help us any.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we've been twice.. but never in the early part of the season.. only post-ohio season.


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

We usually flush quite a few birds out of the clear cuts when we are bear hunting in November. We hunt Mckean County.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

